# Outward Bound Ticket



## jerryjan

I will be arriving in Thailand on April 3, by air. At this time I do not have a ticket leaving the country because I don't know exactly how long I will stay. Do Thai officials at the airport ask for an outward bound ticket? I have travelled a lot and have never been asked for an outward bound ticket, but Thailand may be different and I want to be prepared. The last thing I want is trouble on arrival!!!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

Often it is more likely any issues occur at your departure point, the airline may not let you board.

As a generalisation, I can't imagine many countries allowing a 'holidaymaker' in without proof they had a confirmed exit date. The USA for example! If you 'don't know how long you will stay' as you say . . . 

Do you have a Tourist Visa, or arriving on 'permission to stay' 30 days? If the 30 day option and you have no onward travel they may quite justifiably consider you an overstayer risk.

refer to this post

Washington DC Royal Thai Embassy Travel Advisory



> Travelers Advisory:-
> Due to the requirement of the airlines in the United States to the travelers, it is advised as follows:
> 1. For the US passport holders and other countries, which are in the tourist visa exemption list, they are advised to confirm the return airline tickets within 30 days, both arrival in and departure to Thailand.
> 2. If the duration of arrival in and departure to Thailand on your confirmed return airline tickets is more than 30 days even though you plan to stay in Thailand not more than 30 days, you need to apply for a tourist visa.



see also Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas


----------



## cooked

What is insisted on on is proof of continuation of the journey inside of the 30 days. So, buy a cheap flight to Cambodia ( I think you can get one for around $40). You can even get a refund. Check with your airline that they are ok with this, the people at check in might not be aware of the fact that it is not a return ticket that is needed. 
I know someone that never buys a return ticket, but that seems a dangerous move to me.


----------



## Song_Si

^ refund? are there airlines that will refund on cheap fares like this?

Last year I wanted to change a flight booking with Air Asia, there was a change fee of 1100 baht per ticket

Air Asia website: 


> Once confirmed, the booking cannot be cancelled and payments made are not refundable.


Malaysia Airlines: 


> flight cancellation are not allowed


----------



## joseph44

Song_Si said:


> ^ refund? are there airlines that will refund on cheap fares like this?
> 
> Last year I wanted to change a flight booking with Air Asia, there was a change fee of 1100 baht per ticket
> 
> Air Asia website:
> 
> 
> Malaysia Airlines:


You're right Song Si and therefore, for the money you're spending on an outward bound ticket, you can obtain a tourist-visa.


----------



## Song_Si

re cheap flights - I note Air Asia now advertise their fares as 'all-in', no more hidden costs after a person sees the advert 'fly to xxxx for 100 baht'

as an example, in May we fly to Phnom Penh for a week, the air fares were advertised as being 30 baht.

here is the breakdown of actual fees, per person:

*
Flights Bangkok - Phnom Penh - Bangkok*
Flights 60.00 THB
Passenger Service Fee 760.00 THB
Airport Fee 150.00 THB
Airport Tax 700.00 THB
Fuel Surcharge 200.00 THB
Processing Fee 180.00 THB
*Total Amount 2050.00 THB*​
The flight ticket is the cheapest item, the other costs are 'not negotiable' and apply to any ticket.
Still very cheap - looked at the same flights/days this morning and it would be 5190 baht per person for cheapest fares. I bought these in a sale July 2011, if you are able to plan well ahead and some flexibility with dates travel can be cheap in the region.


----------



## gary88

The Thai's don't care just get your travel agent to hold an outbound ticket and give you the itinerary your agent can cancel it when your on the plane


----------



## tombailey

Things have changed alot in the last 10 years of travel 1 thing you can count on is that each country have their own set of rules when it comes to travel and differnt passport staff will ask for differnt things

Most countrys will give you a really hard time if you do not have an outbound ticket (even turn you away or make you purchase a ticket)when arriving others will not ask, some dont care that your plans are up in the air so to speak, ie date youll go back or may go by bus .

I always purchase a return to save any hassle


----------



## shaymm

I was actually sent away from Japan because my ticket was open ended and I wasn't able to translate. Horrid experience...however, the Japanese people are great.


----------



## Song_Si

returned from KL on Sunday and was asked for proof of outbound travel at that airport by Air Asia staff when checking in. Didn't have it with me but I do have it booked - with AA again - and asked if she could check online. Stamped my form and waved on, no check made while I was there. 
A confident smile should do it!
Last inward flight was 6wks ago and wasn't asked then, may just depend on the staff member.

Also noted that once again they were checking/weighing (and charging extra fees) all hand luggage being taken on board. Haven't seen this for at least a year. Didn't bother me, but a person in front was causing quite a scene - 16kg - must have been books, well above their 7kg carry-on limit. 
According to their website excess fee is 45rr, 460 baht, per kilo. 

***


----------

